# thinking about buying a Biorb life 60lit aquarium from US



## IDnevermind (Dec 1, 2012)

hi
I'm thinking to order it from these two US website below, since I couldn't find any on Canadian Website. Petsmart seems only carrying the biorb line once a while.
I understand USPS might be the best option in stead of UPS when ordering from States. Wondering if anyone has a suggestion about where I can order. any input will be greatly appreciated.

http://www.everythingbiorb.com/

or

http://www.thewallaquarium.com/

this youtube video describes the 60L tank


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

There is a Canadian wholesale distributor for these tanks. Which colour were you looking for?



IDnevermind said:


> hi
> I'm thinking to order it from these two US website below, since I couldn't find any on Canadian Website. Petsmart seems only carrying the biorb line once a while.
> I understand USPS might be the best option in stead of UPS when ordering from States. Wondering if anyone has a suggestion about where I can order. any input will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## IDnevermind (Dec 1, 2012)

menagerie said:


> There is a Canadian wholesale distributor for these tanks. Which colour were you looking for?


white

and plz give more info regarding the price, and if there's any Biorb accessories available.


----------

